
Nintendo Videogame Characters Set to Hit the Big Screen - puddintane
http://www.wsj.com/articles/nintendo-videogame-characters-set-to-hit-the-big-screen-1463375030
======
puddintane
Non paywall: [http://www.metelevision.com/nintendo-videogame-characters-
se...](http://www.metelevision.com/nintendo-videogame-characters-set-to-hit-
the-big-screen/)

 _edit_ I had to copy and paste the link to a new browser - apparently knowing
the referrer the page will redirect to a blank page.

